# Winter Park v. Loveland



## CapitaRider (Aug 28, 2009)

So me and a buddy are coming out to co. The 1st thru the 4th. We decided to go to WP but recently all this talk about Loveland has me thinking. We just want the better overall mountain. I'm a park rat out here but I feel that when I get out there I'll be around 50 50. So which one would be better or worse? Any input is appreciated.


Thanks, 
CAPiTARIDER


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Park is going to be better at Winterpark. No doubt about that. 

Loveland is a great mountain. The real drawback for an out of stater is that there is no nearby lodging to the ski area. So in that regard Winterpark is going to be a better place to stay.

You could stay in Idaho Springs, have a few decent bars and places to eat and about a 20 (maybe less)minute drive to Loveland though. 

Loveland is also probably about an hour from Winterpark. Maybe more like 45 minutes. A pretty quick drive.

Winterpark does have a lot more terrain but it may mean nothing depending on your dates. The 1st-4th of what month would help. If it's November, you better just go to Loveland, I don't think Winterpark is open yet at that time. December, it's a coin flip, January, you should see a lot of terrain open at both resorts. In Feb, most areas will be 100% open, etc.

Winterpark is my personal favorite in the Front Range for several reasons. Most of which is that it suits my style of riding. Loveland is in the top 3 of that list though for sure. I've had a ton of fun there over the years.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You don't go to Loveland for the park.


----------



## CapitaRider (Aug 28, 2009)

Well I got family in North Glenn so lodging is not important. But I don't just want to hit the mountain without getting some Jibbing in, I was just trying to find a good resort closer to the house...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are staying in Northglenn the drive to Winterpark is about 5 minutes longer than Loveland. That is if you are not fighting traffic. If that is the case, the drive to Winterpark is probably shorter.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Hate to break it to you, but winterpark wont open till the 18th! You basically only have either loveland or ABasin for right now... Keystone/Copper wont open till the 6th either.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Park is going to be better at Winterpark. No doubt about that.
> 
> Loveland is a great mountain. The real drawback for an out of stater is that there is no nearby lodging to the ski area. So in that regard Winterpark is going to be a better place to stay.
> 
> ...


Knowing what month would help.

Like everyone said, we don't open till Nov 18th. I've worked at both Loveland and Winter Park. When both mtn's are fully open, Lovelands park terrain is minimal. Loveland doesn't have a pipe either.


----------



## CapitaRider (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry guys, been away from my pc all day.

I'll be there the first of January. Thanks for the input


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

CapitaRider said:


> sorry guys, been away from my pc all day.
> 
> I'll be there the first of January. Thanks for the input


You'll want to be at WP then. The pipe may still be under construction then. Give Bob Holmes a call. He's in charge of all terrain parks.

WP is renaming most of the terrain parks this season. Everything will now have a railroad theme name. Get a current map when you come.


----------



## CapitaRider (Aug 28, 2009)

daysailer1 said:


> You'll want to be at WP then. The pipe may still be under construction then. Give Bob Holmes a call. He's in charge of all terrain parks.
> 
> WP is renaming most of the terrain parks this season. Everything will now have a railroad theme name. Get a current map when you come.


so WP sounds like the choice...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

What they said.......Loveland sucks, definitly go to WP!


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Loveland doesn't suck, it just doesn't have alot of park. I love Loveland. Many of us sneak over there on our days off. Lots of terrain the touristas don't know about.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hook, line, and sinker day. I think mojo is one of those, "stay away from my resort" types. 

Regardless, for January 1st Winterpark is probably going to be the better bet. That time of year can be super frigid and worse, it can be very windy. Winterpark has the trees (for now, pine beetle kill is taking it's toll) to get out of the wind and have great powder stashes. I'd still recommend making a trip over to Loveland if the weather is looking good for the day. It's a great mountain. Since you are traveling from out of state though, I'd hit Winterpark. Also if you are staying in Northglenn, Breck, Keystone, Copper, A-Basin are all within 5-15 minutes of extra driving on your part. You have more options than just those two spots...


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

im really liking the sound of all of this. Capitarider you best make sure you give this guy a call it would be real sick if we got to hit up a pipe while we are there.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

And this is the Burton Freeride Team in Winter Park's pipe. YouTube - Burton at Winter Park Look for the kid in the red jacket. You can just make out all that red hair coming out from under the helmet. 

The video was shot the week after WP closed for the season. I knew they were up there shooting but I was too lazy to snowshoe up there. (I did catch the whole crew at Copper last season at the beginning of the season.)


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Hook, line, and sinker day. I think mojo is one of those, "stay away from my resort" types.


I was kinda 'slow' yesterday. I got the drift on another post.:laugh::laugh: A Maggot????


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

daysailer1 said:


> A Maggot????


Teton Gravity Research Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

AWNOW said:


> Teton Gravity Research Forums - Powered by vBulletin


I'm not saying what my username is over there.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Mary Janes backside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

